# SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA CADILLAC FEST



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 25 2010, 10:21 PM~19421090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


<span style=\'color:blue\'>100</span>


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm down.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

let me know where,when u find out. uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: I'M DOWN


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

uso will be there


----------



## bigshowxp (Apr 14, 2009)

Post Date as soon as you can


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)

LIKE CUZZIN TO THE OLDIEZ HITT ME UP N I WILL SEND U FREE MUSIC ...


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

TTMT FOR THE HOMIE GM84...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

LET'S DO THIS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 30 2010, 06:00 PM~19461191
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This shit should be off the hook.


----------



## Joe M (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

this is going to the baddest cad gathering around 4-23-11 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 26 2010, 11:02 PM~19428294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*I SURE W!SH I L!VED CLOSER.......... *

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to-the-top homies :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 25 2010, 10:21 PM~19421090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 13 2011, 11:18 AM~19585697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


puro class at this cad fest :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: CADILLAC


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

It's going down in Irvine


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 14 2011, 09:25 AM~19595242
> *It's going down in Irvine
> *



IT'S IN THE CITY OF ORANGE ITS JUST CALLED IRVINE PARK


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 7 2011, 09:54 AM~19530416
> *I SURE W!SH I L!VED CLOSER..........
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


SET THE CRUSIE BUTTON ON 80 AN ROLLLLLLLLLL MISTER ED :sprint:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 13 2011, 11:18 AM~19585697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uso will be there


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 13 2011, 11:18 AM~19585697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


homies dont forget :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm there! :cheesy:


----------



## maldito65 (Nov 11, 2006)

HIGHCLASS WILL BE THERE 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 15 2011, 09:30 AM~19604368
> *SET THE CRUSIE BUTTON ON 80 AN ROLLLLLLLLLL  MISTER ED :sprint:
> *


look pimpin you got the speed gage rite cuz when i drove from northern cali to lancaster i set the cruise at 80 and rideing on 13s with 4 pumps and a 10 pack in the trunk i was only doing 60 by law rouge


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 13 2011, 11:18 AM~19585697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


don't miss it one of a kind event so come out all you caddy freaks onelove


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 18 2011, 07:41 PM~19633912
> *don't miss it one of a kind event so come out all you caddy freaks onelove
> *


x10


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Jan 18 2011, 05:33 PM~19633175
> *look pimpin you got the speed gage rite cuz when i drove from northern cali to lancaster i set the cruise at 80 and rideing on 13s with 4 pumps and a 10 pack in the trunk i was only doing 60 by law rouge
> *


YUP HOMIE I WAS JUST PLAYING WITH MISTER ED :biggrin: BECAUSE HE'S ALL THE WAY FROM THE EAST COAST...THAT'S SOME DRIVING :sprint:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 13 2011, 11:18 AM~19585697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: planning on going.....


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

looks like a bad ass event!


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Feb 11 2011, 10:16 PM~19849914
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Feb 7 2011, 12:07 AM~19806353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maldito65 (Nov 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Feb 11 2011, 11:16 PM~19849914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Feb 11 2011, 11:16 PM~19849914
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LETS SEE WHO'S GOING :wave: :drama:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

Im down, thats 4sho... sooo wherez it gonna be??


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Feb 23 2011, 12:04 AM~19938833
> *LETS SEE WHO'S GOING  :wave:  :drama:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Feb 23 2011, 12:04 AM~19938833
> *LETS SEE WHO'S GOING  :wave:  :drama:
> *


Uso harbor area will be there I think some of my usos from up north are coming down also


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Feb 24 2011, 07:49 PM~19953986
> *Uso harbor area will be there I think some of my  usos from up north are coming down also
> *


TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Jan 18 2011, 09:33 PM~19633175
> *look pimpin you got the speed gage rite cuz when i drove from northern cali to lancaster i set the cruise at 80 and rideing on 13s with 4 pumps and a 10 pack in the trunk i was only doing 60 by law rouge
> *



yeah but i would be coming from miami..... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 8 2011, 10:48 AM~20042265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*March 19TH MARCH 19TH MARCH 19TH SATURDAY MARCH 19TH 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Mar 6 2011, 10:35 PM~20032147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

make your own  fucking topic


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY (Saturday) 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249

********NO RAIN FORCASTED DURING TIME OF CRUISE.. SO COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG AT LEAST 50 CARS . SHOW LA N OC WHAT THE I.E IS ABOUT*******


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY (Saturday) 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249

NO RAIN FORCASTED DURING TIME OF CRUISE.. SO COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG AT LEAST 50 CARS . SHOW LA N OC WHAT THE I.E IS ABOUT


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Mar 21 2011, 04:02 PM~20143952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thought u were coming to bring fliers :uh:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Mar 21 2011, 02:02 PM~20143952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 25 2010, 10:21 PM~19421090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

on and cracking get ready for cadillac fest


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Can't get here soon enough


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE HAD ABOUT 70 CARS OUT SO LETS MAKE IT 100 THIS TIME.
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS . ********DUE TO FEEDBACK FROM CRUISERS WE ARE GOING TO CHANGE THE TIME TO 1:30PM WITH A 2:15 ROLLOUT AND SEE HOW IT GOES***********

*SATURDAY MAY 7TH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 1:30PM MEET UP . 2:15 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Mar 21 2011, 02:02 PM~20143952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

u3aAqWsMMrg&feature


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

WmMdQEQoz4Y&feature


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 5 2011, 05:33 PM~20267553
> *WmMdQEQoz4Y&feature
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Apr 5 2011, 08:56 PM~20270341
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I know you gotta luxury.....but it ain't luxury enough to go to this show. :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

O
*
C

T
T
T
!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

on and cracking get ready for cadillac fest


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Just got the word my usos from up north are coming down for this


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Apr 11 2011, 05:43 PM~20313549
> *Just got the word my usos from up north are coming down for this
> *


 :h5: 

GATES OPEN AT 6AM FIRST COME FIRST SERVE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Apr 11 2011, 10:33 PM~20316996
> *:h5:
> 
> GATES OPEN AT 6AM FIRST COME FIRST SERVE
> *


 hno: TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 25 2010, 10:22 PM~19421100
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>100</span>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

gates open at 6am please arrive early first come first serve parking 
park might close early due to over capacity because it easter weekend 
group area #3 is the spot to be at


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

gates open at 6am please arrive early first come first serve parking 
park might close early due to over capacity because it easter weekend 
group area #3 is the spot to be at 
:wow:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

:biggrin: TO THE TOP


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

CANT WAIT TO SEE PICS  uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

I HEARD THEY CLOSED THE PARK CUZ IT GOT PACKED


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 23 2011, 04:59 PM~20403439
> *I HEARD THEY CLOSED THE PARK CUZ IT GOT PACKED
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

Damn thats what im talking bout


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

my boy was there and he told me that there is only about 30-40 caddies there. and that about 5 or 6 of those were stock big bodies...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@Apr 23 2011, 03:47 PM~20403619
> *my boy was there and he told me that there is only about 30-40 caddies there. and that about 5 or 6 of those were stock big bodies...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Great turnout!! here is a couple pics i took.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Anymore?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 23 2011, 06:10 PM~20403728
> *:roflmao:
> *



whats so funny its a caddy fest it did not mention that they all had to be lowriders, look at the first pic its on big rims....


----------



## maldito65 (Nov 11, 2006)

HIGHCLASS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Dec 27 2010, 07:57 PM~19435226
> *uso will be there
> *


 :around:


----------



## TINY H.P. (Apr 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by maldito65_@Apr 23 2011, 09:41 PM~20405374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Apr 23 2011, 08:36 AM~20401629
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE PICS   uffin:  :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

anymore? :dunno:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

Mike i know u got pics


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 23 2011, 03:59 PM~20403922
> *Great turnout!! here is a couple pics i took.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

Benny Hill's Cadillac @ Cadillac Fest Video


----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

yesterday was a good turnout especially for it being the first time and where it was. more than 30 or 40 cars, yeah a few stocks and a couple on big rims, but overall good turnout.
respect to Majestics, High Class, Delegation, Rollerz Only, WestSide and everyone else who rolled out strong.

Nothing but inspiration for my project.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591564
PICTURES FROM CADILLAC FEST 
:wow:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Tight ass caddies !!!!


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

who took best of show :0 :0 :0


----------



## Wallove (Jul 1, 2010)

looks like a tght ass show.


----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/fredilac.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/Fredilac1.jpg[/img]]Cadillac Fest / Fredillac
http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/Fredilac2.jpg[/img]]Cadillac Fest / Fredillachttp://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/fredilac3.jpg[/img]]photobucket


----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0783.jpg[/img]]Cadillac Fest


----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0785.jpg[/img]]cadillac festhttp://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0786.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0787.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest


----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0788.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest


----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0789.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0790.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest


----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0792.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0793.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0795.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest


----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0797.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0798.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0799.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0800.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0801.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0802.jpg[/img]]cadillac festhttp://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0803.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0804.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Supreme Plate_@Apr 25 2011, 01:31 PM~20416196
> *http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0797.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
> http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0798.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
> http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0799.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
> ...


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## NIGEL310 (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Supreme Plate_@Apr 25 2011, 01:23 PM~20416143
> *http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0788.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dj clever1 (Feb 28, 2011)

NEED A CADDI! :angry: TRADE MY 86 LUXURY SPORT MONTE OR SALE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Supreme Plate_@Apr 25 2011, 01:31 PM~20416196
> *http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0797.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
> http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0798.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
> http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/IMG_0799.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Supreme Plate_@Apr 25 2011, 04:18 PM~20416114
> *http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/fredilac.jpg[/img]]cadillac fest
> http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/Fredilac1.jpg[/img]]Cadillac Fest / Fredillac
> http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/Fredilac2.jpg[/img]]Cadillac Fest / Fredillachttp://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l596/TheSupremePlate/fredilac3.jpg[/img]]photobucket
> *


:wow:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Shortdog93_@Apr 24 2011, 01:02 PM~20408879
> *Benny Hill's Cadillac @ Cadillac Fest Video
> *


real clean big body anymore videos


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Apr 26 2011, 11:46 AM~20423195
> *real clean big body anymore videos
> *


thnks :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrTT1XOyHUg


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 28 2011, 06:21 AM~20438376
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrTT1XOyHUg
> *



Hope you guys enjoy the video as much as i had doing IT! ENJOY FELLAS!

TeamMiPalo tv.


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Apr 25 2011, 06:37 PM~20418296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Apr 22 2011, 08:23 AM~20395757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, Also love the avatar :biggrin:


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

only 1 80s 4 door down there? :wow: damn now i wish i woulda had mine down there even more


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

CrTT1XOyHUg&feature


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like it was a good show. It was Easter Sunday so there was no way mama was lettin me sneak out of the house. Next, you guys do it on a different Sunday?


----------

